# Scooby is next for me!



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Well, if they look like this and retain the current performance and bang for yer bucks that is.....


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

:-/


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

[smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

OHHH MY GOD!!!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Nasty nasty nasty!!!! [smiley=smash.gif]it up.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Not for me [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]

It looks too overweight and looks like it has a pigs snout on the front...

The front spoiler might be ok as a snowplough though :-/


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

It looks pig disgusting.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

I feel [smiley=sick2.gif]
There's got to be something in the AUP of this site to stop pictures like that...


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Nasty nasty nasty!!!! [smiley=smash.gif] it up.


Have to agree with vek


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Looks like what BM would do if a 7 series coupe was sought after, and IMHO it never will.

Must be a complete new model / direction for Subaru.

Can't see this thing kicking up gravel.

( maybe its for when rally drivers get really old )


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Well I quite like it, but perhaps not in white :-/


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Well Stu, so far on that majority, at least you wont have any problems with losing exclusivity if you get one  ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

RAOFLMAO  ;D

Sorry Stu, but i have to agree it looks pretty ugly


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

Looks more like an Alfa than a Scooby


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

;D Just head over to the Scooby forum ;D You may change your mind. You will need to have done some time in prison , have a realiable drugs dealer , and supplement your income being a Shop Lifters getaway..

However I must agree its an improvement... Lets hope those Gold Alloys have gone :-[


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

This is most odd, I am in total agreement with Mr Powell and Mr R1 Â Â   

Thats the ugliest "Motor Car" ever designed IMO.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

fookin' ell!

It's a damn site better looking than the current model!

I'll stick to me guns.,......I like it....bah humbug....feck....wank .....feckers the lot o ye.....FECK .....whattya waaant?.....kereven; wi'no fecking wuheels......


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

You're not alone Stu, I also think it looks good (takes cover!!)


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Come on good folks. Where is your TOLERANCE?

So Stu made one duff choice? Give the guy a break. :-*


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

[smiley=hanged.gif]

Must agree look's better than present model
but still shite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

